# 5'5 short for 13 year old boy



## Bundleofnerves (Sep 28, 2015)

I am extremely insecure about my height. My mom is 5'3 and my dad is 5'10. I want to be 5'8 at the least so I won't be considered short


----------



## Cyan22 (Jul 11, 2014)

5'5 is within the average height at that age, I wouldn't worry about it. You're at the beginning of adolescence so there's plenty of time to grow.


----------



## halfly (Sep 18, 2012)

you're gonna keep growing until about 18 years or so. don't worry about it.


----------



## Bundleofnerves (Sep 28, 2015)

i hope...


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

you will likely end up 5'8 or taller. IF not, your mom's genetic....


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

It seems tall for a 13 year old, I was 5ft 2 at 12, and finished at 6ft 1. You'll probably end up 6ft+.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I was only about 5' at thirteen and I'm 5' 11" now. You'll be fine.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

5-5 for a 13yr old boy is pretty average, probably above. Lots of kids I see in middle school or high school walks around at 5 feet or less. A friend of mine was 4'6" in ninth grade and scrawny. He was nicknamed shrimp boy by his friends. By 12th grade he was 5'11". After the first year of college, he was 6'1' at 200 lbs and walks around in wife beaters, muscle short sleeves and low vnecks. He kind of became a big douchbag too.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Don't worry you're fine. Guys have plenty of years to grow, you might not even be done growing at 18! Now if you were a female things might be different... I personally stopped growing at 14.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

8 feet is short. You need to get at least 20 feet to even be considered average.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I wasn't 5'5" until right before I entered high school.

I am 6'3".


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm a female, but at 13 I was like 5 feet. Now I'm 24 and 5'5'' so You'll likely be 5'10+. Boys don't stop growing until around 22.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

You'll be fine mate, don't worry you'll probably be taller than 5'8" by the time your done.


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

I was 5'0" at age 13, and ended up 5'10" at age 16.


----------



## milo2020 (May 22, 2011)

I'm 27 and I'm 5'6 was quite smaller than you at 13, you'll be taller than me at 27!!
Don't worry about your size it's normal, everyone is different, and small people live longer so they say. (Don't know if that's true)
But size doesn't matter just stay fit and live a healthy life😊


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

I must have been in the 4 foot range at 13, was roughly 5'5 at 19 but luckly grew to 5'8 til age 22. wish i was taller tho


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Don't worry. I was about 5'3 when I was 13 and now I'm about 5'11 at 18.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi there are plenty of women who date men that are shorter than them. There is a stereotype ( wrong wording I know) that women are not attracted to shorter men and its not actually true. I actually saw a cute shorter guy the other week, that didnt give me a hatred or fake look even though he didn't know me, and I was taller than him ( it was pretty nice ).


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Probably still growing. Most people don't stop growing until they're around 18. Or growth could stop later for males because they usually start puberty at a later age than girls.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

You're kidding...


----------

